
India bans TikTok, dozens of other Chinese apps - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/29/india-bans-tiktok-dozens-of-other-chinese-apps/
======
knudsen80
For all the rhetoric coming out of the White House, it's surprising that there
is not a more widely instituted TikTok ban in the US.

~~~
verdverm
I suspect it's not going to be much longer

------
thedudeabides5
View from the other side... India is weak. China is strong. India should be
nice to China because China is strong and can beat up India / punish it
economically.

[https://www.scmp.com/week-
asia/economics/article/3090796/can...](https://www.scmp.com/week-
asia/economics/article/3090796/can-india-afford-economic-battle-china)

[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3090840/chi...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3090840/china-
recruits-mma-fighters-tibet-border-militia)

[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3090924/che...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3090924/cheap-
light-howitzer-china-rolling-out-tibet)

~~~
nix23
Proudly sponsored Comment by South China Morning Post, the only news source
for true transparency ;)

~~~
aluksi
agree ;)

------
sbmthakur
I guess this will settle YouTube vs TikTok for sometime.

------
omnifischer
What happens when China forces all manufacturer to install 'non-removable'
system-app (in ROM)?

------
solarkraft
[http://archive.is/xcTny](http://archive.is/xcTny)

